# How’s your squirrel season?



## timplant (Dec 1, 2008)

We all know its much harder when the leaves are on and with the warm weather, however this year, I have slowed down, and using my binoculars and a squirrel call I have managed to kill 17 squirrels already this year! I took the 16 and 17th off work and only managed to kill three in two days, However, this weekend has been killer! I got a limit Friday a limit Saturday morning, and four more this morning! 
Shooting them with a .17 is the most fun you can have! My border collie also trees them and he helped with the first 3 this year! 

I am up in traverse city area, Seems like the acorns and beechnuts are everywhere this year, haven’t jumped the grouse I normally do, but I look forward to a good year! It only gets better as it cools off! 

If anyone wants to hunt i’d Gladly swap a hunt, my spot for yours! 


Good luck everyone!


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

I wish we had grey ones up here. The are only in town. I've seen exactly one grey in the wild up here. That was a real puzzle. How did he get there?


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

First time out I went 0 for 6..... Went home and sighted my .22 back in, was 1 1/2" right and 2" high. The next time out I was 2 for 2, one black and one grey. Hope to get out mid day this weekend between bow hunts.


----------



## timplant (Dec 1, 2008)

Glad to hear! Headshots are the most fun!!


Matt V said:


> First time out I went 0 for 6..... Went home and sighted my .22 back in, was 1 1/2" right and 2" high. The next time out I was 2 for 2, one black and one grey. Hope to get out mid day this weekend between bow hunts.


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

Don't think I'm going to go out this year. I've still got squirrels in the freezer from last year and I'd like to concentrate more on duck hunting and trapping. But if I see a few on the trap line, I won't hesitate to take a shot at one to have some fresh squirrel for dinner.


----------



## Nik (Apr 13, 2017)

I have had a really good year so far been usin bird shot though need to switch back to the 22


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

timplant said:


> We all know its much harder when the leaves are on and with the warm weather, however this year, I have slowed down, and using my binoculars and a squirrel call I have managed to kill 17 squirrels already this year! I took the 16 and 17th off work and only managed to kill three in two days, However, this weekend has been killer! I got a limit Friday a limit Saturday morning, and four more this morning!
> Shooting them with a .17 is the most fun you can have! My border collie also trees them and he helped with the first 3 this year!
> 
> I am up in traverse city area, Seems like the acorns and beechnuts are everywhere this year, haven’t jumped the grouse I normally do, but I look forward to a good year! It only gets better as it cools off!
> ...


 I had a border collie that hunted squirrels. he was gun shy though so I only shot one that he treed.


----------



## timplant (Dec 1, 2008)

hungryhollow said:


> I had a border collie that hunted squirrels. he was gun shy though so I only shot one that he treed.


We have four! Only one really hunts, mom is scared of Guns, dad is too into killing things too pay attention the brother is kinda goofy, and my main hunting dog is great!


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

Took two yesterday with the muzzleloading shotgun......first game it's taken. First time I've been out this year.


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

I hunted several mornings when I was up near Wellston for my annual salmon trip. I only saw one squirrel when hunting.


----------



## arrowdog (Jul 10, 2002)

I have never squirrel hunted before, but my kids are showing some interest, so we will probably give it a try. We have shotguns and .22s. Can someone recommend a video on how to clean them?


----------



## Janehal (May 1, 2003)

This is a device that I use to hold the squirrel while I skin it.............Piece of Alum. road sign, it is tempered







..........most city or county garages have a old sign they might get rid of. I like to mount about eye level......................


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

I watched a friend clean squirrels with a device like that. It worked good. I use the cut thru the tail method.


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

I cut through the skin middle of the back, pull apart, cut off head, feet, and gut


----------



## dputt88 (Nov 5, 2019)

been going out to Bald Mountain State Rec Area a couple times a week and have only taken one so far. Missed a couple... looking for new areas to hunt where i might see more action.


----------

